# p5-CPAN install problems



## gamesquat (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to install Munin on a freebsd FreeBSD se*r*ver, (platform information below), one of its dependencies is p5-CPAN.

During the install of p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements the installer fails with the error below, it seems to be looking in the wrong place for some files (lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/CPAN/Meta/Requirements.pm exists at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.3/CPAN/Meta/Requirements.pm).

Any help on how to fix this problem will be very much appreciated!


```
dev04# uname -a
FreeBSD dev04.localdomain 8.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jul 12 20:22:27 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
dev04# perl -v

This is perl 5, version 12, subversion 3 (v5.12.3) built for i386-freebsd-64int

Copyright 1987-2010, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.

dev04# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master/ && make install clean
===>   munin-master-2.0.17 depends on package: p5-Module-Build>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-Module-Build>=0 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Module-Build
===>   p5-Module-Build-0.4203 depends on package: p5-CPAN-Meta>=2.110420 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-CPAN-Meta>=2.110420 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta
===>   p5-CPAN-Meta-2.133380 depends on package: p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements>=2.121 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements>=2.121 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements
===>  Building package for p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125
Creating package /usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements/work/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.tbz
Registering depends: perl-5.12.3.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements/work/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/CPAN/Meta/Requirements.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/mach/auto/CPAN/Meta/Requirements/.packlist: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/5.12/man/man3/CPAN::Meta::Requirements.3.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta-Requirements.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-CPAN-Meta.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Module-Build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Module-Build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master.
dev04# ls -l /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/
total 2
drwxr-xr-x  10 root  wheel  512 Jan  5 14:27 5.12.3
dev04#
```


----------



## gamesquat (Jan 6, 2014)

_I m_anaged to fix the original problem and now have a new one.

The solution to the first problem above was to upgrade portupgrade, autoconf and automake. Simple enough.

Now there's a problem with glib20, _it_ throws an error without too much to go on. _I t_ried to install with 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
 but still no joy.

Any help will be appreciated!


```
dev04# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master/
dev04# make install
===>   munin-master-2.0.17 depends on package: p5-Module-Build>=0 - found
===>   munin-master-2.0.17 depends on package: munin-common>=0 - found
===>   munin-master-2.0.17 depends on package: rrdtool>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for rrdtool>=0 in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.5 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.8 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libcairo.so in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb-renderutil.pc - found
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pixman-1.pc - found
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   cairo-1.10.2_7,2 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libglib-2.0.so in /usr/ports/devel/glib20
===>  Building for glib-2.36.3_1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
Making all in .
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
Making all in m4macros
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/m4macros'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/m4macros'
Making all in glib
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
gmake[2]: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.36.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-master.
dev04#
```


----------

